# Ecran qui "clignote"



## Jerome017 (16 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

je ne sais pas comment expliquer, le mot "clignoter" est peut-être mal choisi, mais j'explique mon "soucis", chaque fois que je lance certaine application; CandyBar, Skype, PhotoBooth, iCal entre autre, j'ai une sorte de "clignotement" à l'écran, comme si la luminosité passait de 100% à 95% en une demie seconde Je ne serais pas l'expliquer mieux 

Je sais que c'est un détail, mais pour une machine à ce prix, ce genre de détail peu vite rendre fou, je ne vois que ça (en plus du pixel rose) :mouais:

Est-ce un problème hardware ? Je pensais peut-être à un switch de carte graphique mais je n'ai jamais eu ce genre de chose sur mes machines précédentes 

Merci de m'avoir lu


----------



## bokeh (16 Juillet 2012)

Salut,

Ça pourrait être une option d'accessibilité, par exemple Préférences Système/Système/Accès universel/Audition/Faire clignoter l'écran lorsqu'un signal d'alerte retentit. Mais en activant cette option, j'arrive pas à reproduire tes symptômes... Jette un coup d'oeil quand même...


----------



## Jerome017 (16 Juillet 2012)

bokeh a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Ça pourrait être une option d'accessibilité, par exemple Préférences Système/Système/Accès universel/Audition/Faire clignoter l'écran lorsqu'un signal d'alerte retentit. Mais en activant cette option, j'arrive pas à reproduire tes symptômes... Jette un coup d'oeil quand même...



L'option n'est pas cochée, j'ai testé, ici, il y a une sorte de voile blanc sur tout l'écran, c'est à peu près la même chose, mais pas aussi prononcé C'est vraiment comme si la luminosité descendait une demie seconde. Je vais essayer de filmer avec mon iPhone


----------



## renan35 (17 Juillet 2012)

ce n'est pas lié à la gestion de la batterie ?
ca le fait aussi quand le mac est branché ?


----------



## Jerome017 (17 Juillet 2012)

renan35 a dit:


> ce n'est pas lié à la gestion de la batterie ?
> ca le fait aussi quand le mac est branché ?



Oui cela fait la même chose. 
J'ai maintenant l'impression que cela le fait souvent même sans lancer une application
Je ne vois pus que ça, ça me rend fou.

À signaler que cela le fait autant dans Lion que sur la GM de Mountain Lion


----------



## renan35 (18 Juillet 2012)

peut etre tenter reset smc


sur les 1ers macbook blanc, l'écran clignote parfois quand on bouge l'écran (cable inverter-carte mere qui est un peu trop tendu)....


----------



## Jerome017 (19 Juillet 2012)

Bon, eh bien, je pense que la dernière mise à jour à régler le problème&#8230; 
Je n'ai plus cette espèce de clignotement depuis la mise à jour d'hier. 

Merci pour vos lumières quand même 

-------------------------------------

Edit: j'ai parlé trop vite 
Ça recommence, encore et encore &#8230;


----------



## Jerome017 (20 Juillet 2012)

Jerome017 a dit:


> Bon, eh bien, je pense que la dernière mise à jour à régler le problème
> Je n'ai plus cette espèce de clignotement depuis la mise à jour d'hier.
> 
> Merci pour vos lumières quand même
> ...



Je viens de télécharger GFX Status Card, c'est bien ce que je pensais; c'est quand les cartes graphiques switch que cela fait le clignotement 
Est-ce que cela fait cela aussi chez vous ?

J'ai ça avec: iPhoto, Utilitaire AirPort, CandyBar, Photoshop, Skype,


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Juillet 2012)

Aucun problème de ce genre chez moi, je viens de tester avec iPhoto et Cinebench. Soit dit en passant, avec iPhoto, il reste sur l'HD Graphics 4000 chez moi.


----------



## Guccia (20 Juillet 2012)

Ca me le fait aussi, seulement avec quelques apps comme photoshop et autres suite d'adobe seulement. Um c' est quand même bizarre


----------



## Jerome017 (24 Juillet 2012)

Voilà, j'ai passé la moitié de mon après midi avec un technicien
Bon, je passe les détails mais si jamais vous avez placé un SSD et qu'on vous dit que vous pouvez pas le faire dans un modèle 2012, prenez le petit livret du guide d'informations importantes sur le produit et rendez-vous page 3 dans "Informations, services et assistance" 

Je vais devoir aller en centre de réparation Ce serait un soucis matériel et non logiciel comme le technicien le suggérait J'en profiterais également pour faire jouer l'AppleCare pour l'écran avec le pixel rose qui m'em*****


----------

